# 25 ebooks at 25 cents each



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Happening June 9, 10, 11. 25 different ebooks priced at 25 cents each. http://www.brilliant-books.net/promo/25-for-25

Just an FYI.


----------



## Sharon Red (Jul 23, 2011)

Very good website, there is a various books and i advise this website to people who want to spend less than $6.00


----------

